# Warm Season Grass in Transition Zone - 2022 Plan



## thaore0 (12 mo ago)

First off, hello! I'm a new user looking for some help to take my lawn to the next level.

I'm in STL and have a 5k sqft warm season lawn littered with patches of TTTF. I'm having some trouble identifying what grass type(s) are present. It is dormant now, and these pictures are from last year:

*Front Yard - General*


*Front Yard - Close Up*


*Back Yard - General*


*Back Yard - Close Up*


I'm leaning toward the majority cultivar being Zoysia. The front is full sun, and flourishes. The back receives afternoon sun due to a neighboring tree. The area under the tree's canopy is slow to fill in.

I do not wish to renovate, just enjoy what I have. My priorities for the year are to remove the TTTF (Celsius?), fill-in the voids left remaining, and manage through summertime rust outbreaks. I'd like to maintain as low as I can using using a Toro Super Recycler (1.25 - 1.5") with a sharpened blade :lol: .

Any help or guidance is appreciated!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Welcome to TLF!

Possibly Meyers Zoysia. It'll do well at the 1.25" to 1.5" range.


----------



## thaore0 (12 mo ago)

Thank you for the feedback!

Do you think Celsius is the easiest way to remove TTTF in Zoysia?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Celsius would work and that's what I would use because it is what I have on hand but I have no experience in dealing with TTTF in my area. Hopefully some of the experience transition zone folks will chime in if there is a better option.


----------



## typed by ben (Jul 12, 2021)

Looks like some kind of zoysia to me. It would be easier to say for sure if you were able to see a stolon sneaking out from somewhere. I agree that it might be Meyer.

The farm I got my plugs from said to use a 10% label strength spray of glyphosate on dormant zoysia, right around now or maybe into February, to give my zoysia a starting advantage over the fescue and other stuff. It sounded insane but it worked. No clue how it stunted greenup, has to have kept it back a little bit.


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

Zoysia will completely dominate any TTTF, particularly if you can mow lower. Hard to do with zoysia unless really level lawn. Zoysia doesn't like the shade though, under a tree is a real problem that wont go away. Can you see any TTTF now in the dormant lawn? During growing season I doubt you could recognize it. As long as you take care of it, it should flourish. Maybe get a pro plugger to help it expand quicker. I treat my lawn all the same, the zoysia section is winning, which unfortunately I don't like.


----------

